# 2010 Hoyts



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I dont know the specs of a UE but the CE seems pretty impressive to me.

And btw, your signature says "Torphy" instead of "Trophy" for your rest :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i think that the VE, UE, and PE look better. I do have to say that the new hunting bows have good lines though


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm...had not thought about it. I don't really pick my bows based on looks. :wink:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I haven't shot the hoyt target bows, but I gotta agree the PE/UE and the Vantage series look alot nicer than the Contender series. I'm sure they shoot great, but I would look for a PE or VE before the contender, even if I did have the $ for a new hoyt target bow. Not bashing, JMO.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> I haven't shot the hoyt target bows, but I gotta agree the PE/UE and the Vantage series look alot nicer than the Contender series. I'm sure they shoot great, but I would look for a PE or VE before the contender, even if I did have the $ for a new hoyt target bow. Not bashing, JMO.


Really? So even though Hoyt and the pros who have shot the Contender say its an improvement over the UE/PE you would pick a UE because you think it looks better?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've talked to reo about the VE over the CE. He says that the contender holds better for him, so he shoots it, but the VE aims better.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

arch3r8oy said:


> Really? So even though Hoyt and the pros who have shot the Contender say its an improvement over the UE/PE you would pick a UE because you think it looks better?


i don't mean it that way, looks aren't even close to the top on my list when selecting a new bow. its just that i have heard sooo many good things about the PE and UE, i would like to try them first. also, i prefer a deflexed riser, and the PE was the only hoyt that had that style. plus i like the specs of the PE better. I'm not saying its a bad bow at all. i'm sure it would shoot great and i would be happy to have the chance to own one. i know ppl on both sides that either love it or won't even think about parting with thier PE/UE. again, JMO


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I've talked to reo about the VE over the CE. He says that the contender holds better for him, so he shoots it, but the VE aims better.


That makes sense, my coach always tells me target archery is not a aiming sport. If you are shooting a BT you want the bow that holds best.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope to get a VE this summer, but I'll see how it goes


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

arch3r8oy said:


> That makes sense, my coach always tells me target archery is not a aiming sport. If you are shooting a BT you want the bow that holds best.





N7709K said:


> I've talked to reo about the VE over the CE. He says that the contender holds better for him, so he shoots it, but the VE aims better.


I think i know what u guys are talkin about, but i'm not sure. so please clarify what you mean by holding better and aiming better.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> i don't mean it that way, looks aren't even close to the top on my list when selecting a new bow. its just that i have heard sooo many good things about the PE and UE, i would like to try them first. also, i prefer a deflexed riser, and the PE was the only hoyt that had that style. plus i like the specs of the PE better. I'm not saying its a bad bow at all. i'm sure it would shoot great and i would be happy to have the chance to own one. i know ppl on both sides that either love it or won't even think about parting with thier PE/UE. again, JMO


Don't get me wrong, I think the PE and UE are awsome. I shot a PE for spots and target the last two years and I still have a camo UE with spirals I hunt with. They are great bows. But they were in the Hoyt line up for 7 years, thats a long run. The PE and UE will be clasics and always have fans like the Ultra Tec, Pro Tec and others but you have to move on some time and I think Hoyt has proven they know what they are doing when they design Target bows. BTW my favorite bow I have ever owned is a Hoyt Seven37. It shoots better for me than the UE, PE or any of the others I have had.


----------

